

Twenty reasons why it's kicking off everywhere. - benarent
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/newsnight/paulmason/2011/02/twenty_reasons_why_its_kicking.html

======
rbanffy
Maybe the thing we see here is not "contagion" but "critical-mass".

